# Humana - Does anyone work



## msbrowning (Jul 14, 2009)

Hi, 

Does anyone work for Humana as a Risk Adjustment Coder or know anyone that works for Humana as a Risk Adjustment Coder? I finally have an interview for the position (after applying a year ago), can you tell me what types of questions do they ask in the interview and what is the test like? Is it multiple choice or do you have to actually code records and is it all ICD-9 or ICD-9,CPT and HCPCS? Also is the test timed and what might the pay range be for this position? 

Thanks,


----------



## latonna1 (Sep 30, 2011)

*Humana interview*

Hello Ms. Browning

I have an upcoming interview with Humana and I see you didn't get a response. I was wondering if you could advise me how your interview go?


----------



## vjst222 (Oct 4, 2011)

Im glad to know you all got interviews with HUmana I have been trying for 3 years


----------

